
Ask HN: Hacker tips to maintain a good romantic relationship? - allthestars
I believe folks here on HN are mostly problem solvers and are data-driven and fact-driven and of course have their own drawer of heuristics accumulated from problem solving. I wonder what tips the folks on here might give based on their experience on handling and maintaining their love life based on above mentioned qualities
======
ksaj
Always remember that while you and your partner tend to agree on many things,
you will always discover things where you don't. It is neither's job to force
change on the other's thoughts and beliefs, but instead to accept their
ability to have them. You can always compromise, which means learning and
change for both of you.

------
w_t_payne
A romantic interest isn't really compatible with deep focus work, IMHO, so I'd
argue that you're better off not attempting to maintain one in the first
place.

------
giantg2
Tinder, birth control, don't get married.

